# Τα γενέθλια της Τσίτας



## nickel (Apr 11, 2008)

Τα 76 της έκλεισε την περασμένη Τετάρτη η Τσίτα του Ταρζάν. Η 9η Απριλίου είναι η επίσημη μέρα των γενεθλίων της επειδή έφτασε στην Αμερική από τη Λιβερία, όπου γεννήθηκε, στις 9/4/1932, βυζανιάρικο ακόμα. Ήδη από το 1996 η Τσίτα είναι το μακροβιότερο πρωτεύον θηλαστικό στην ιστορία, με τη θέση που της αξίζει στο βιβλίο των ρεκόρ Γκίνες. Πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο ρόλο της Τσίτας, αντικαθιστώντας την πρώτη Τσίτα, το 1936, στη δεύτερη ταινία με Ταρζάν τον Τζόνι Βαϊσμίλερ. Επανέλαβε το ρόλο με τη γνωστή της επάρκεια σε άλλες 11 ταινίες. Η τελευταία της κινηματογραφική εμφάνιση ήταν το 1967, στον _Dr Doolittle_ με τον Ρεξ Χάρισον.

Η Τσίτα ζει σε οίκο ευγηρίας ο οποίος φέρει το όνομα Creative Habitats and Enrichment for Endangered and Threatened Apes (ναι, CHEETA). Εκεί περνάει τις μέρες της παρακολουθώντας τηλεόραση και φιλοτεχνώντας πίνακες αφηρημένης ζωγραφικής. Τον Οκτώβριο θα κυκλοφορήσει η βιογραφία της, με τίτλο _Me Cheeta_ (ναι, ghost-written).

Να μην ξεχάσω να σας πω ότι η Τσίτα είναι _αρσενικός_ χιμπατζής.





Οι πληροφορίες από την Wikipedia. Η φωτογραφία από τα 75α γενέθλια της Τσίτας (© 2007 Photo Frédéric Neema).

_*Λεξιλογικό σημείωμα:*_

Αυτά για την *Cheeta*, που είναι _*ο*_ Τσίτα. Υπάρχει και *το τσίτα* ή *τσιτάχ*, *cheetah* στα αγγλικά (προφέρεται «τσίτα»), guépard στα γαλλικά, ghepardo στα ιταλικά, και *γατόπαρδος* στα ελληνικά. Κατέχει κι αυτό το δικό του ρεκόρ: είναι το πιο γρήγορο χερσαίο ζώο. Παλιά το έλεγαν και _κυναίλουρο_, επειδή θυμίζει σκύλο στο τρέξιμό του.




(Λεξικογραφικά: _γατόπαρδος_ και _τσιτάχ_ στο Λεξικό για το Σχολείο, _γατόπαρδος_ ή _τσίτα_ στον Πάπυρο. Τώρα που αρχίζει να ξεχνιέται η Τσίτα, το τσίτα θα λέγεται όλο και πιο πολύ με την αγγλική του προφορά. Θα ακούνε τα παιδιά «κρεμάστηκε σαν τσίτα» και θα φαντάζονται το αιλουροειδές να κάνει περίεργα ακροβατικά.)

Όσο για τον άλλο _Γατόπαρδο_, του Τζουζέπε Τομάζι ντι Λαμπεντούζα και του Λουκίνο Βισκόντι, αυτός είναι Il Gattopardo, που στα ιταλικά είναι το σερβάλ (αγγλικά: serval, επίσημη ονομασία: Λεπταίλουρος), εραλδικό σύμβολο της οικογένειας των Τομάζι, πριγκίπων της Λαμπεντούζα. Μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά με τίτλο _The Leopard_ και μπέρδεψε ακόμα περισσότερο τα πράγματα.





_Ο θυρεός των Τομάζι_​
(Για την ετυμολογία της άλλης «τσίτας», π.χ. τα μεγάφωνα στην τσίτα, έχουμε μόνο εικασίες.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Για την ετυμολογία της άλλης «τσίτας», π.χ. τα μεγάφωνα στην τσίτα, έχουμε μόνο εικασίες.)


Φρονώ πως η εικασία για σχηματισμό από το "τσιτώνω" είναι πολύ λογική.


----------



## stathis (Apr 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να μην ξεχάσω να σας πω ότι η Τσίτα είναι _αρσενικός_ χιμπατζής.


Ε, ΟΧΙ!!! Και ο Ταρζάν γκέι;;


Πάντως, μια χαρά βαστιέται ο/η Τσίτα. Είδες τι κάνει η φυσική ζωή;
(Σοβαρά τώρα, προφανώς θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι χιμπατζήδες τόσο μεγάλης ή και μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, που απλώς δεν είχαν την τύχη να γίνουν αστέρες του Χόλιγουντ.)


----------



## panadeli (May 5, 2008)

_"(Σοβαρά τώρα, προφανώς θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι χιμπατζήδες τόσο μεγάλης ή και μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, που απλώς δεν είχαν την τύχη να γίνουν αστέρες του Χόλιγουντ.)"_

Κι όμως, δεν υπάρχουν.
Ο Τσίτα είναι ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία χιμπαντζής στον κόσμο. Για την ακρίβεια, είναι το μεγαλύτερο σε ηλικία πρωτεύον (εξαιρουμένων των ανθρώπων) στον κόσμο. Μάλιστα, έχει μπει και στο βιβλίο Γκίνες. 
Στη φύση οι χιμπαντζήδες σπανίως ξεπερνούν τα 45 τους χρόνια.


----------



## panadeli (May 5, 2008)

Και μια ερώτηση για σένα, nickel, αφού πρώτα σε συγχαρώ για το πολύ ωραίο post.
Που βρήκες τη λέξη "Λεπταίλουρος"; Και μήπως γνωρίζεις εάν και κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιείται;
Ρωτάω γιατί κάνω μια μετάφραση και αμφιταλαντεύομαι ως προς το κατά πόσο να αποδώσω το serval ως "λεπταίλουρο" (το όνομα του γένους στα λατινικά είναι Leptailurus) ή ως "σερβάλ", που είναι και πολύ πιο διαδεδομένο. 
[Αυτή ήταν και η αφορμή να ανακαλύψω το πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό forum. Έκανα μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση της λέξης "λεπταίλουρος" στο δίκτυο και έπεσα πάνω στο post σου.]
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2008)

(Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ.)

Ο λεπταίλουρος ήταν η προφανέστατη ελληνική λέξη για τη νέα ονομασία του γένους. Θα το έχεις βρει μόνο στη συστηματική ταξινόμηση εδώ, φαντάζομαι.

Η ταξινομική προσαρμογή έγινε από Felis serval σε Leptailurus serval το 1993. Ο Πάπυρος λημματογραφεί στο σερβάλ, Felis serval, και συνώνυμο το ακριβές σαν περιγραφή αλλά ακόμα πιο άγνωστο «τιγρόγατος». Δικαιολογημένα: ακόμα και οι πιο πρόσφατες εκδόσεις της Britannica και της Encarta έχουν Felis serval. Μόνο στον τίτλο εδώ βλέπω την προσθήκη. Αργούν, φαίνεται, αυτά τα πράγματα.

Η συμβουλή μου: αν γράφεις ζωολογία, «Λεπταίλουρος σερβάλ». Για οτιδήποτε άλλο, σκέτο το σερβάλ είναι το πιο γνωστό. Αν γράφεις ή μεταφράζεις ποίηση, πειραματίσου με τον «τιγρόγατο». Αρκεί να βάλεις και μια φωτογραφία. Κλέβω μία:


----------



## panadeli (May 5, 2008)

Nickel σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Αυτό που μεταφράζω είναι ένα βιβλίο εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης με βασικό του θέμα όχι τη ζωολογία αλλά την εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου και των ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών του (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των αυτοκαταστροφικών του χαρακτηριστικών). 
Ο συγγραφέας περιστασιακά αναφέρεται σε διάφορα ζώα, χάριν παραδείγματος, τα οποία σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (ειδικότερα σε περιπτώσεις πτηνών της ασίας ή της αφρικής) δυστυχώς δεν έχουν μέχρι σήμερα αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά -με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει είτε να επινοήσω μια ελληνική ονομασία είτε να χρησιμοποιήσω το λατινικό διώνυμο (κάτι που συνήθως διαταράσσει τη ροή του κειμένου και προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω).
Στην περίπτωση βέβαια του serval υπάρχει η ελληνική απόδοση ως "σερβάλ", ψάχνοντας όμως στη wikipedia διαπίστωσα ότι το όνομα του γένους είναι ελληνικό και, στη συνέχεια, γράφοντας "λεπταίλουρος" στο google έπεσα πάνω σε δύο μόνο ιστοσελίδες: το λήμμα της βικιπαίδεια στο οποίο με παρέπεμψες και το post σου. Γι αυτό και σου έγραψα, μήπως το βρήκες από κάποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια.
Έχεις δίκιο στα σχόλιά σου, εντούτοις μου φαίνεται τελικά πως κλίνω προς το "λεπταίλουρος" γιατί μου αρέσει πώς ηχεί. [Κατ' αναλογίαν, σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση μάλλον θα επέλεγα το "γατόπαρδος" από το πιο κοινό "τσιτάχ" (αν και, βέβαια, το γατόπαρδος είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένο οπότε δεν πρόκειται για αντίστοιχη περίπτωση)].
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι πολύ.

Υ.Γ. Έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου με το forum, δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στο δίκτυο. Αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο σε όλους σας.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Παρότι πολύ φοβούμαι ότι η παρούσα ποσταρισιά θα κάμει τα νεύρα του Κόμη κομήτες, ο Σκάι είχε χθες στις οχτώ το βράδι ντοκιμαντέρ για τα τσιτάχ (απ' όπου έμαθα και πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, όπως ότι κάνουν ήχους σαν πουλιά κι ότι έχουν απίστευτα ασθενές σπέρμα). Κείνο που θέλω να επισημάνω, και μου 'κανε άσχημη εντύπωση, είναι ότι όλη η μεταγλώττιση μιλούσε για το "τσίτα", ενώ όλοι οι υπότιτλοι ανέφεραν το "τσιτάχ". Κακό πράμα (και πηγή σύγχυσης λ.χ. στο παιδικό ακροατήριο) η έλλειψη κοινής γραμμής στην ίδια εκπομπή.


----------



## sapere_aude (Apr 29, 2009)

*"Lie of the Jungle": update για την Τσίτα*

Αντιγράφω από την Wikipedia:

Cheeta, a male chimpanzee born about 1960, formerly owned by Tony Gentry and now residing at the C.H.E.E.T.A. Primate Sanctuary (Creative Habitats and Enrichment for Endangered and Threatened Apes) in Palm Springs, California. Claimed by Gentry to have been born in 1932 or later in the 1930s and to have portrayed Cheeta in most of the Johnny Weismuller and Lex Barker Tarzan films, and for that reason long celebrated as the longest-lived chimpanzee. Both claims were debunked by journalist R. D. Rosen in 2008 in an article that settled the animal's true age and established that he had not appeared in any movies, let alone in the role of Cheeta.[1] 

[1] Rosen, R. D. "Lie of the Jungle", in Washington Post Magazine, 7 December 2008. Accessed 8 December 2008

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheeta


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Το ρεπορτάζ του Rosen εδώ ή στο συνημμένο.

Μα τίποτε δεν θα μείνει πια όρθιο; Ο Saint Simian να μας βοηθήσει!


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2009)

Ούτε ιερό ούτε όσιο, ούτε η Τσίτα επομένως αληθινή. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί ονομάζεται Τσίτα; Η ερώτηση είναι κανονική, όχι ρητορική. Στο βιβλίο δεν υπάρχει, άρα είναι προιόν της σεναριογραφικής φαντασίας. Απλά τυχαίο ότι ονόμασαν τον χιμπατζή τσιτα(χ); Δηλαδή σα να βγάλω το σκύλο μου Γίδ(α);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheetah, chimp from Tarzan films, dies (από το CNN)

Για να ησυχάσει, επιτέλους, ο Κόμης... ;)


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2012)

Ο γατόπαρδος εξημερώνεται. Τον Μεσαίωνα δεν ήταν σπάνιο φαινόμενο η ύπαρξη εξημερωμένων γατόπαρδων σε πολυτελείς ακολουθίες υψηλών αρχόντων, όπως αυτή εδώ:









Λεπτομέρεια από την _Ακολουθία των Μάγων_, του Μπενότσο Γκοτσόλι (1459-60, Φλωρεντία, Παλάτι των Μεδίκων).

Βρήκα τη φωτογραφία σε μια εκθαμβωτική από κάθε πλευρά ανάρτηση της Νταϊάνας Ράιτ (Diana Gilliland Wright) από το ιστολόγιό της _Surprised by time_. Διαβάστε και απολαύστε, δείτε εδώ και εδώ.

Σχετική διεξοδικότατη ανάλυση των (ενίοτε αξεδιάλυτα συγκεχυμένων) ονομάτων που διέθεταν Έλληνες, Ρωμαίοι και Βυζαντινοί για τα αιλουροειδή (λιοντάρια, παρδάλεις, λεο-παρδάλεις, γατόπαρδους κ.τ.τ.), στο πολυσέλιδο άρθρο του Nick Nicholas. “A conundrum of cats: pards and their relatives in Byzantium”._ Greek Roman and Byzantine Studies_ 40/3 (1999): 253-298, που δυστυχώς δεν προσφέρεται στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2016)

Μια κι έπεσα σήμερα συμπτωματικά σε αυτό, ας ενημερώσουμε το νήμα:

*Did Cheetah the chimp really live to 80?* (_Telegraph_)


----------

